# All Singles and Married



## Allsinglesandmarried (Jun 29, 2019)

Hi,
I'm a writer, a Marriage and Relationship counselor,
building a happy Relationship that leads to Marriage
is my happiness.
Thanks to have you here.:x


----------



## blazer prophet (Jun 1, 2019)

Allsinglesandmarried said:


> Hi,
> I'm a writer, a Marriage and Relationship counselor,
> building a happy Relationship that leads to Marriage
> is my happiness.
> Thanks to have you here.:x


And you're from/in Nigeria?


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Huh?


----------

